# Ureteral stent change- HELP



## Joan Prisco

I am fairly new to  Urology and I'm trying to navigate my way around.  I don't have full op reports for the most part I'm coding from a procedure card.  I   am stuck on one thing and no matter how many times I try I can't find the  code. I have several  cards  stating Ureteral Stent change.  In all cases there is a cystoscopy done in addition.  I only see a percutanious ureteral stent change. I can't find a stent change with a cystoscopy.  Should I go with a removal and then stenting seperately??


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

Hi Joan, look toward the cystoscopy codes they begin with 52000.  The ureter stent placement is 52332.


----------



## Joan Prisco

Thank you .  Should I also code the removal?   It doesn't seem to be included in the discriptor for  52332?


----------



## jdrueppel

Per NCCI, CPT code 52310 (stent removal) is included in the 52332 when performed at the same operative setting.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Joan Prisco

Thank you 
 So I will be using the  52332 for the stent change when there is a cystoscopy.  Thank you.


----------

